# Raising calves on goat milk



## Vumani

I have a small herd of dairy goats that supply us more milk than we need.  My brother-in-law is a cow dairy farmer and has suggested I raise a bull calf or two using the excess milk from the goats.  If feeding goat milk to the calf does the milk still need to be diluted with water or could I give it to him straight?  Would the ration size need to change?


----------



## redtailgal

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2952-bottle-calves

The above page talks about raising calves on replacer, but I would follow the same method using goat milk instead of the replacer and ease up to full strength.  Goat milk is a little richer than cow milk and a baby could scour if your not careful.  

Other than that, I think goat milk for a calf would be just fine (certainly better than replacer).


----------



## Vumani

That is perfect, exactly what I needed. Thank you.


----------



## peteyfoozer

We didn't dilute it.


----------



## redtailgal

OH MY GOODNESS!  That is adorable!

PIC of the week thread material!!!!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

peteyfoozer said:
			
		

> We didn't dilute it.
> 
> 
> http://i1010.photobucket.com/albums/af228/peteyfoozer/IMG_0323.jpg


  You gotta do what you gotta do!


----------



## Vumani

That's awesome!  That way I don't have to worry about getting the milk out in the first place!


----------



## Lothiriel

I LOVE IT!! 

That's just downright adorable. Vumani, you should definitely try that, if one of your does will let the calf nurse!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

That is so CUTE!


----------



## Royd Wood

That has to be the best pic I've seen on here - just fantastic - maybe we should have a goat or two as my kids keep begging.


----------



## peteyfoozer

The oddest thing about this goat is that for ME to milk her, I have to put TWO sets of hobbles on and chain her feet to the stanchion. But she LOVES Moose, and never argued about him nursing!

http://forpeteysake.blogspot.com/2011/05/moose-in-milk-room.html


----------

